# Carvin Lee Mckinney Signature 7 (and 6)



## Valnob (Jan 21, 2015)

<<Kiesel Guitars / Carvin Guitars bring you the Lee McKinney signature LPM6 and LPM7 series guitars. 
The LPM series guitars bring you top quality versatility and tone, made in the USA. 
The LPM6 features a Trans White finish on a beautiful flamed maple top, while the LPM7 features a Deep Aquaburst finish on flawless burled maple. A full product spec overview will be released soon.
The LPM series will debut this week at NAMM. Available February 1, 2015. >>


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 21, 2015)

Who?

(The guitars look great, never heard of the dude though)


----------



## Valnob (Jan 21, 2015)

Guitarist of 'Born Of Osiris'


----------



## celticelk (Jan 21, 2015)

Valnob said:


> Guitarist of 'Born Of Osiris'



...and star of the Carvin ads that have been running on the main SSO forum page for the last few months.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 21, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> Who?
> 
> (The guitars look great, never heard of the dude though)



You post on here and managed not to hear of Born of Osiris?


----------



## Valnob (Jan 21, 2015)

So it's a Kiesel one. Any guesses for the price ?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 21, 2015)

.....if it's cheap, hell yeah I'd get one! If not, just leave me to pick out my own custom/semi-custom specs for the same damn price.


----------



## MaxBenches (Jan 21, 2015)

Two output jacks? Does the guitar have a piezo system installed? That might explain the miniswitch. If so, that is super snazzy!


----------



## Valnob (Jan 21, 2015)

that would also explain the battery


----------



## Valnob (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah we can see the piezo saddles on the FR


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 21, 2015)

technomancer said:


> You post on here and managed not to hear of Born of Osiris?



not any of the particular members of the band.

bro doesn't even have his own wikipedia page, looks like someone better get on that.


----------



## Wildebeest (Jan 21, 2015)

Valnob said:


> Yeah we can see the piezo saddles on the FR



How can you tell? Not doubting you, I just want to learn how to spot them too 


These look great, and I guess he really got used to the piezo's on his Musicmans.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 21, 2015)

The LPM inlays stands for Lee Patrick McKinney in case anyone was wondering. 

The Aquaburst looks killer. 

I wonder if he will get an 8 string from them aswell.


----------



## Valnob (Jan 21, 2015)

Wildebeest said:


> How can you tell? Not doubting you, I just want to learn how to spot them too
> 
> 
> These look great, and I guess he really got used to the piezo's on his Musicmans.









The little black things that I circled
(random pic I took from google for the exemple)


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Jan 21, 2015)

The blue one is beautiful! Reminds me of Javiers Carvin sig(it didn't get released, right?).


----------



## Wildebeest (Jan 21, 2015)

Great, thank you.


----------



## mniel8195 (Jan 21, 2015)

not sure why anyone would buy a signature when they can spec the same guitar without the inlay...


----------



## technomancer (Jan 21, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> bro doesn't even have his own wikipedia page, looks like someone better get on that.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 21, 2015)

mniel8195 said:


> not sure why anyone would buy a signature when they can spec the same guitar without the inlay...


If they're a mega fanboy, I guess...


----------



## celticelk (Jan 21, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> not any of the particular members of the band.
> 
> bro doesn't even have his own wikipedia page, looks like someone better get on that.



If it weren't for the Carvin ads, I wouldn't know him by name either. I've heard of BoO, sure, but mostly in the context of "Tosin's pre-AAL band."


----------



## MetalThrasher (Jan 21, 2015)

They are both awesome minus the inlays as I like non inlay boards. I have a feeling they are going to be close to if not more than 2k with all of those options.


----------



## nyxzz (Jan 22, 2015)

That's seriously one of the nicest burl tops I've seen.


----------



## teamSKDM (Jan 22, 2015)

Minus the piezo and inlay, what seperates this from a normal dc700 or 600?


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 22, 2015)

nothing


----------



## ferret (Jan 22, 2015)

Carvin's signatures, not counting HH, are basically the artists "preferred options" packages. I do think in some cases, the options come in more expensive on their own than if you got the sig. I don't have anything to back that up though. Someone go spec a CT624 the same as the Zaza model and see how it compares (Remember to throw in something for the opt50 controls)


----------



## CrazyDean (Jan 22, 2015)

This is the first piezo 7-string floyd on a Carvin, no?


----------



## timbucktu123 (Jan 22, 2015)

for all we know the six string might have a 25.5inch scale


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2015)

It probably does. There was a picture of it and the 6-string model next to each other, and the necks looked to be the same length.


----------



## timbucktu123 (Jan 22, 2015)

if that is the case then its a pretty huge difference for a bunch of players(including myself)


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 22, 2015)

Lee: "For my artist signature model, for the inlay I want my initials in a cool font, so it has LPM on there."

Receives guitar: "Aw shit, I forgot to tell them not to put on the generic white dots."


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 22, 2015)

Hollowway said:


> Lee: "For my artist signature model, for the inlay I want my initials in a cool font, so it has LPM on there."
> 
> Receives guitar: "Aw shit, I forgot to tell them not to put on the generic white dots."



Exactly ha. That was my first impression of the guitar.
And doesn't Jeff have white Kiesel Pickups? with gold pole pieces even better.

In addition to the Piezo Floyd [is that still the GraphTec Floyd?] and inlay the Trans White is not a stock color on Carvin's. It is a stock color on Kiesel's I believe.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 23, 2015)

Personally what I take away from this is that it appears Graphtech may have released a 7 string version of their piezo FR bridge, which excites my pants.

The rest... eh.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 23, 2015)

ferret said:


> Carvin's signatures, not counting HH, are basically the artists "preferred options" packages.




Also not counting the Bromberg and Brunel siggies. Those both have (well, had, in the Brunel's case) unique bodies, and the Bromberg had a new preamp designed for it.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 23, 2015)

Xaios said:


> Personally what I take away from this is that it appears Graphtech may have released a 7 string version of their piezo FR bridge, which excites my pants.





It does appear that both the 6 and the 7 have piezo saddles and controls. That really should be bigger news. I'm more interested in that bridge than a new guitar or a 7-string acoustic to be honest.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2015)

Xaios said:


> Personally what I take away from this is that it appears Graphtech may have released a 7 string version of their piezo FR bridge, which excites my pants.



Pretty sure this is the 7-string piezo-loaded bridge that Floyd Rose announced they would start making. 

It's pretty much the Graphtech bridge, but made by Floyd Rose, and now has a 7-string option.


----------



## Valnob (Jan 23, 2015)

The have posted online the 2015 catalog, and the Kiesel LPM 6 and 7 are a shown next to the DC600 and DC700 but they only tell the specs and options of the DCs and not of the LPMs

http://www.carvinguitars.com/catalogpdf/Jan-2015-Carvin-Kiesel-Catalog.pdf


----------



## ferret (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 24, 2015)

DAMN thats a big upcharge for that burl shiz


----------



## FretsOnFyre (Jan 24, 2015)

Damn, the blue on OP's third picture...always loved Carvin's aquaburst and that is a delicious example


----------



## ferret (Jan 24, 2015)

kevdes93 said:


> DAMN thats a big upcharge for that burl shiz



Not as much as it might seem. Burl is $400 as a standard option, plus $80 for headstock overlay, that's $480 before dealing with the aqua burst finishing. I'm betting it's their top grade burl too in this instance.


----------



## Valnob (Jan 25, 2015)

So if someone wanted the white one, it would only be 1299 ?


----------



## ferret (Jan 25, 2015)

Valnob said:


> So if someone wanted the white one, it would only be 1299 ?



It hard to see but I believe the subtotal at the bottom is 1950 or so.


----------



## timbucktu123 (Jan 25, 2015)

if you spec out the options on a standard dc600( this doesnt include the kiesel pickups,piezo or the "custom finishes") it comes out to 1850 so its actually a very fair price if it ends up being 1950


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 25, 2015)

Not worth it. SOOOOOO not worth it. I can spec out a perfect Carvin (w/ option 50s that I want) for less.


----------



## timbucktu123 (Jan 25, 2015)

i just posted that the same specs as the lee McKinney, minus all the most expensive options, are practically the same price. A normal dc600 with these specs would probably be closer to about 2300

granted if this is not your ideal spec thats fine but for the specs its an awesome price all things considered


----------



## Herrick (Jan 25, 2015)

technomancer said:


> You post on here and managed not to hear of Born of Osiris?



He's not alone. I've heard of the band but I don't know who the band members are. They are one of these bands I hear a lot about on this forum, check out on Youtube, and then remember that I checked them out before and didn't like them. Just happened now.


----------



## ikarus (Jan 25, 2015)

So is it possible to get that trans white finish on lets say a DC600 or DC700?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2015)

Joining in to say I never knew what Lee's actual name was until I saw that mini shitstorm with their former guitarist.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 25, 2015)

Consider me a carvin-noob, but what's Kiesel?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2015)

The family's last name and the new company name for Carvin's guitar stuff.

EDIT: Not everything will be called Kiesel, just the stuff Jeff Kiesel had a hand in designing and the extremely-specced out custom stuff.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 25, 2015)

Mprinsje said:


> Consider me a carvin-noob, but what's Kiesel?



As tempted as I am to "here, let me Google that for you,"  I'll explain. But, also check out the Carvin and Kiesel announcement threads on here.

Kiesel is the name of the family that owns and runs Carvin. They are trying to bring their name back to the brand by starting a separate line (?) of Kiesel guitars. This Lee M model is one of those.


And anyone know if it's possible to get this sig MINUS the dot FB markers? I'm not a huge BoO fan, and I don't generally buy sigs, but I really like this, and the inlay is pretty cool as well. But I do not like those dots. Not with a goat or in a boat.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 25, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The family's last name and the new company name for Carvin's guitar stuff.



there i was, wanting to rep you... Alas.

Thanks though!


----------



## ferret (Jan 25, 2015)

Hollowway, I'm sure they can delete the dot inlays when the CNC runs. ChrisH probably the man you want.


----------



## Snarpaasi (Jan 26, 2015)

Confirmed. My becoming dc700 will have be deep aquaburst, probably with a flamed top and definitely satin finish.


----------



## tastehbacon (Jan 26, 2015)

Keep in mind, standard burl is 400, but this is a mastergrade burl on this model


----------



## JLesher6505 (Jan 26, 2015)

These things look incredible.


----------



## ikarus (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## timbucktu123 (Jan 28, 2015)

im gunna order one when they become available


----------



## Spacestationfive (Feb 2, 2015)

I almost spat my Matcha when I read this on the builder page for the six string version:

"The LPM6 is Carvin Guitars' first modern 25.5" scale 6-string double-cutaway neck-through guitar."

!!!!! ZGOMZGOMZGOMZOMZGOZGMO ZOMG

that .5" less has been making me ponder whether to get a DC neck through for a long time now, pondering OVER.

(Bonus, from a distance it kind of looks like my initials on the inlay)


----------



## Nlelith (Feb 25, 2015)

From Facebook: 12th fret inlay is optional now, and white pups are available.


----------

